# Iii



## Alzonder (Dec 15, 2004)

www


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

You gotta tell us about your aquarium conditions---light level, substrate, water, what kind of fish and how many, what fertilizers, if any, you are using. It is hard to imagine conditions that kill Vallisneria in just a few weeks. Are your other plants doing OK? What other plants do you have? What variety of Vallisneria do you have? Can you give us a picture of your dying Vallisneria?


----------



## Alzonder (Dec 15, 2004)

I don't know the specifics of the conditions. I think the water is fairly hard.
I also have one Echinodorus, who seems to be thriving, and a few dwarf Java ferns. The Vals fail to root and end up rotting.
I'll try one more time, may be I'll get pictures then.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If you have a well-established sword plant that is dominating the tank, it can be hard for any other plants to get started and grow except maybe java fern, which tolerates low light and low nutrients by slowing down its growth, but not dying. Vallisneria and Hygrophila polysperma do need some room, and some light, especially the Val. The old-fashioned big Amazon sword can dominate a tank, even when the light is pretty low, around 1 to 2 watts fluorescent per gallon. Still, it seems odd that the Val should die in two weeks.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Along the lines of 'making sure it's plugged in'...Remember that vals need to be planted with their crowns not buried in the gravel. If the crowns are buried it will kill the plant. BTW, vals love hard water, that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Bert H said:


> Along the lines of 'making sure it's plugged in'...Remember that vals need to be planted with their crowns not buried in the gravel. If the crowns are buried it will kill the plant. BTW, vals love hard water, that shouldn't be a problem.


That's something people often overlook, even though it's the most important factor when keeping Vals. You should plant it so that 2/3rds of the crown is visible.


----------



## Alzonder (Dec 15, 2004)

Thank you very much. I think you are right. It is the Sword who is hogging up all the space. Unfortunately I'll have to rid of it, too bad.
Right now I can't set up a larger tank so my tank is like 5 - 6 g. I guess I should opt for smaller sized plants. Any suggestions?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Consider keeping the sword and maybe growing some of the Java fern with it. Try the Val in another tank that could be better lit and could be a home for more light-loving stem plants. Why kick out the sword when it is doing its job so well---inhibiting algae and soaking up nutrients?


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

I would recommend trying sag instead. I know this sounds crazy, but I remember reading how plants can give off a substance in the water the ceasing competing plants from growing. The primary example I have seen used is sag versus val.

Depending on the look you are after, I have never had a problem with sag with a sword.


----------



## Alzonder (Dec 15, 2004)

I have two "sags" and they are looking healthy but for the past year and a half they have not grown or spread. The tank is too small for that sword. I have to find smaller kind.


----------

